# The 24 hr Aquarist APT Complete



## Robert Fletcher (17 Mar 2019)

Has anyone tried Denis Wong's _APT Complete_? Until recently I have been using Vimi All-in-Red. It is great but expensive. _APT Complete_ for that matter at USD24.99 and coming from Singapore may be hit for import duty is not cheap. I have made up stock solutions for EI but these complete fertilizers do seem to do a fantastic job. I have also used _The Aquascaper Complete Plant Food_ a couple of years back. It was reasonable and better than homebrew. The problem that these specialists fertilizers do not include the formula which is understandable.
So if someone is using APT Complete would like your comments.


----------



## DutchMuch (17 Mar 2019)

i hate All in one ferts....


----------



## Robert Fletcher (17 Mar 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> i hate All in one ferts....


I am the opposite just keep things as simple as I can. I have had far better results with all-in-ones. I just like to sit back and enjoy the aquarium.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Mar 2019)

I.made my own all in one mix about a month ago the properties and % Are very similar to the TNC complete and it's been working a treat  I added a few more grams magnesium as my water is rock hard and some seachams iron 10ml to.a 500ml bottle


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Mar 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> i hate All in one ferts....


Why do you hate them.just curious


----------

